# Knicks vs Wizards: Nov 15, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Date: November 15, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Crawford/Marbury*
*Wizards*
*




























*








*Thomas/Jamison/Butler/Daniels/Arenas*​ 
​*Knicks:*


> Stephon Marbury can't seem to make anything positive happen at Madison Square Garden. The veteran playmaker looks uncomfortable at home. He looks to be pressing after getting singled out by the unhappy fans, who are perhaps rattling some of the players. It's not easy to keep everyone happy. "I don't know," Knicks coach Isiah Thomas said. "He definitely is playing better on the road. I think he'll get it back." Marbury has a total of 24 points and 11 assists in three home games.


 

*Wizards:*


> Reunions are usually special in the NBA, but the Wizards won't get to the chance to reunite with Jared Jeffries when the Wizards play the first of four games this season against the Knicks Wednesday at Madison Square Garden. Jeffries, a former Wizard who signed with the Knicks over the summer, will miss the next eight weeks at least after wrist surgery. The Wizards took three of the four meetings between the teams last year. However, the Knicks punished the Wizards 113-92 last Jan.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Another L? This is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Another L? This is what I'm hoping for.


Why? L's are only going to get rid of zeke not steph and francis, if thats what your thinking.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We have a small 2 point lead to end the 1st. We had a nice balance offensive attack, so hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

nice lead by the knicks....

also camron on the half time show was pretty cool....from what i hear he was a pretty good ball player....even gave it to marbury back in the days too i believe in a high school game....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

7 Point lead at the half, let's hope we can hold on.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Balkman is having his best game as a Knick, the young man is hustling out there.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol you guys see that little kid cheering...



someone get him season tickets....by the way the game is going he could be the knicks good luck charm:angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I like this lineup Isiah has going in the 4th.

Rose
Lee
Balkman
Nate
Crawford

The all hustle team, that won't allow you to lose a lead in the 4th. I could have sworn I posted this a few game thread back, about time Isiah.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

david lee is looking like our lottery pick and channing our 30th


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

balkman has that big kool-aid smile:biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> balkman has that big kool-aid smile:biggrin:


I hope he gets 20 points, but Isiah must keep in mind to use that all energy lineup when we have a lead in the 4th or when we are behind. They hustle their butt off, and is it just me or has Francis been MIA the entire 2nd half? :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> david lee is looking like our lottery pick and channing our 30th


That's mean, but funny as hell. :laugh: You right though, Frye is another guy that's MIA.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dunno.....but francis and marbury are turning out to be VERY expensive cheerleaders...


did you see marbs....someone get that man some pom poms:biggrin:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

nate rob. leads NBA in points off the bench....


not bad.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> i dunno.....but francis and marbury are turning out to be VERY expensive cheerleaders...
> 
> 
> did you see marbs....someone get that man some pom poms:biggrin:


Expensive indeed, I need a gig like that. :biggrin:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Knicks Win!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks win their first game of the season by the final score of 102-82! Yeah Boy!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0e3764 colSpan=13>*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>DeShawn Stevenson, SG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antawn Jamison, F</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>7-18</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gilbert Arenas, PG</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>5-19</TD><TD>0-7</TD><TD>12-12</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Caron Butler, SF</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>10-11</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Etan Thomas, FC</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Calvin Booth, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Daniels, PG</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Donell Taylor, G</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jarvis Hayes, SF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Roger Mason, PG</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Darius Songaila, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andray Blatche, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>James Lang, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brendan Haywood, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Ruffin, PF</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*23-72*</TD><TD>*0-15*</TD><TD>*36-40*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*82*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*31.9%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*90.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 17 (14)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*37-83*</TD><TD>*9-25*</TD><TD>*18-27*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*51*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*101*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.6%*</TD><TD>*36.0%*</TD><TD>*66.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 16 (19)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Good things about tonight's game...

Crawford only took 6 shots
Lee continues to rack up the double doubles
Balkman breaks out
Richardson contiues to contribute significantly
Nate showing major maturity

KNICKS GET FIRST HOME WIN!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Its a win, and im sure were all happy about that. But they are to few a far between. Maybe we can pull off a upset in Miami and get this ball rolling. :angel:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

wizards shot .319 from the field ? outrebounded them by 12 and only allowed 10 assists , 

thats a good defensive effort .


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Balkman made Zeke the Coach _and _ Zeke the GM look great tonight...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Balkman needs to be playing (as does Lee). There energy is infectious. See people who dissed Balkman clearly proved they didn't watch him play. The guy is an energy player who has a nose for the basketball. 

IMO, at the end of the day, there will be no difference between he and Shane Battier when their careers are over.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on, Kitty*

What game were you watching? Frye was great. 50% from the field, 8 pts, 7 boards, 2 dimes, 3 blocks, and a steal. All in 27 minutes. Stayed aggressive but let the other guys score and didn't force anything. Extend those numbers to 36-38 minutes and you'd be ecstatic. The only reason he didn't play more was because Lee was so damned good. Great problem to have. I'd still like him to play with Lee and man the 5.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Come on, Kitty*



alphaorange said:


> What game were you watching? Frye was great. 50% from the field, 8 pts, 7 boards, 2 dimes, 3 blocks, and a steal. All in 27 minutes. Stayed aggressive but let the other guys score and didn't force anything. Extend those numbers to 36-38 minutes and you'd be ecstatic. The only reason he didn't play more was because Lee was so damned good. Great problem to have. I'd still like him to play with Lee and man the 5.


Great my ***, until I see some consistency Frye will always be in my dog house. Oh yea, where was he in the 4th or rather the 2nd half riding his *** on the bench? That's why I said he was MIA.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Ah....I see....*

You wanted to pull Lee? Thats the only way Frye was going in. The way he was playing most PFs in the league would have been sittin'. Women.......


----------

